# what to buy: .308 or 30-06?



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

I bought a 223 based upon the advice of this forum, so I'll give it another stab! In about 6 months or so I'll try to sell the 223 to get a bigger centrefire.

Mostly I'll be using it for benchrest, but also to hunt things up to the size of a large wild boar (Australian game). The reason I'm dissatisfied with the 223 is that its light bullets get blown about all over the place by the wind, about 6 inches off target at 200 yards. I want a calibre which will not be affected by wind so much, I'd love to put 5 rounds inside a 2 inch circle at 200 yards. That's my ideal.

308 and 30-06 are what I've sort of narrowed it down to, but other suggestions would be appreciated also.

I'll be able to handload so price isn't a huge deal, I am of the understanding that these two calibres don't have a huge price difference in terms of running costs.

Any pros and cons of the two that would be good to know? Or something better than either? Thanks mates.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

If I were shooting benchrest then I'd grab the .308, If I was hunting I'd grab the .308. LOL! For me it works for the military snipers out to a 1000 yards. .308 is inherently accurate, more accurate than the old 06'. It may not yield not as much power as a .30-o6 but hey Aussie game is not much larger than pigs and roos eh?. Plus the .308 is alot lighter on the shoulder (important in bench shooting). Well I hope that helped out. Have a ripper day mate


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have to agree. The 30-06 is a fine caliber and would probably do all you need, but the 308 does seem to be an inherently more accurate caliber. Also, it is available in a shorter (read lighter) action, and capable of nearly everything the 30-06 can do. The only real advantage for the 30-06 is when you get to heavier bullets, greater than 180 grains, and I don't see that as necessary for your application. However, there are a lot of 308 out there (I have one on an Ishapore (sp?) action. It is sufficient for the ranges I shoot, but wouldn't try to benchrest with it.) so make sure your gun has all the potential of the caliber. Sorry, it'll probably cost you extra money to get the quality you are looking for, but you will be happier in the long run. Good luck, and have fun. :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't know about 1000 yards with 308, but I agree that it is more accurate then the 06 and will be better for bench shooting because of less kick also. I'm not sure of the hog sizes there but I'm sure the 308 will do just fine if you know how to shoot.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Either is a great caliber...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the input. I'm definitely tending towards the 308, but now I'm also looking at 6.5x55. I've read that it has a better ballistic coefficient than the 308, and its bullets will travel flatter and further. I'll be able to handload, so does anyone think this might beat the 308 for longer distance work? I've fired both 308 and 6.5, and found the 6.5 to be slightly lighter on the recoil.
Our pigs over here grow to be over 100kg (220 pounds), and they have quite tough hides so it takes a bit of punch to put one down first time. I've been told that either calibre will do fine for pigs.

Cheers


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I've killed hogs here over 400# with everything from a .270Win to a .357Mag. Either one should do fine.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Do your hogs in the US sound similar to our wild pigs here? ie tough skin, rough hair, large tusks, and weighing over 100kg (larger specimens of course.) Apparently if you shoot one with a shotgun loaded with buckshot anywhere further than basically point blank it will just create a bit of a flesh wound. Does it sound like a valid comparison? What are your hogs like?


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

aye, Mark our hogs are like yours. Tough, nasty, and mean!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Have to agree, any of the calibers you have mentioned will do fine. For a real thrill, use archery. I hunted some in the tropics, and it is definitely a weird feeling to have your bow and listen to the hogs eating coconuts. "Crunch, Crunch."


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You shouldn't worry about the hunting aspect since all of them will work. Look more at the drop of the gun and the bullet travel in wind. I don't think you even have to worry much about ballistics out of the 3 since like I said they will all get it done.

May want to look at the costs of each guns ammo too

:beer:

*Shoot on


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Good point mate. Price is probably the biggest thing for me, the basic ballistics are much of a muchness between the calibres when it comes down to it. If I get a decent rifle in any of those calibres it will do exactly what I want it to. I would say the .308 would be best for price over here, and it probably has the best range of factory ammunition available, in terms of bullet weights etc. I'll see what's available though


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

wow, talk about a difference of opinions, ive always heard that the 30/06 was more accurate than the 308, i dont know who is wrong or right, but i know for sure you cant go wrong with the 30/06


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

It's all very interesting. I've come to the conclusion after this little discussion that (as someone said before) it's really much of a muchness between 308, 30-06 and the 6.5x55. They will all have the knock down power I need and probably shoot off the bench the way I'd like. The main crucial thing will be cost to run, I assume (I may be wrong) that because the 308 is a standard NATO calibre it would be more common and a bit cheaper to buy off the shelf than the other two. It's also a matter of availability of parts, and expertise in the area. I know that at the range there are a lot of guys who shoot 308, so this is more the way I'm swinging. I e-mailed Mel from sniper-central.com and he (being an ex-sniper himself) preferred the 6.5 over the 308, but for reasons of ballistic coefficient than anything else. Price will be my biggie. Anyway, it won't be for another year or more till I upgrade, I plan to do it around my 21st birhtday, when some extra funds might come in!  Interesting to do my homework though...


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Aussie, that's half the fun of it, doing the homework. :beer:


----------



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

its fact that 30 06 has shot more then all the others combined, atleast from what i hear from everyone, also it packs a more of a punch and was often used back in the day for shooting tigers, that tells me it must be very deadly. i figure if i get the 30 06 i will never have to worry about grain bullets, if i ever step up to moose or grizzley bear, i know the 06 has a lil extra punch for the job.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

khurrum, I'm not sure where you got your statistics. You may be right, but I think the 30-30 still has the nod, but by an admittedly shrinking margin. Don't get me wrong. I have every respect for the 30-06 and have one myself. And I'm sure the 30-06 is better for your conditions. But the author here was asking about a rifle suitable for animals up to around 250lb. Moose, grizzly and tiger are considerably bigger than that and would of course require more firepower. The 30-06 obviously has better ballistics, especially with the heavier bullets you want for such, but the 308 is more than capable for the animals he has in mind, and that 6.5x55 may even be more than a viable alternative. Both are are a little easier on the shoulder. Inherent caliber accuracy should be more than acceptable with any of them. That will probably be more a function of the rifle than the caliber. Your points are certainly valid, and if you disagree with me, I'll be anxiously waiting to hear from you. :beer:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

khurrum thanks for your opinion. It's been a real tough decision!

Basically I have come to a point where I've decided not to get a .30 calibre for a couple of years. As a full time student I can hardly afford to shoot my .223 let alone something larger! I've just started doing some part time work in a gun shop and the reason I'm tending towards a 308 is the wide variety of factory ammunition available and the cheapness of 308 compared to 30-06 and 6.5x55. All I really need it for are pigs and long range targets and the 308 will be sufficient, plus there is loads of surplus military ammo around just for fun.


----------



## tinytown (Sep 2, 2004)

I really love my Savage .308, a little less kick then the 30-06, but everything I read says they are good for up to about 800 meters. The 30-06 has a little greater range.

The .308 is a shorter round, classified as a short action, but the 30-06 genrally have more power. I believe a few guys that reload claim 40 grain for .308 and 47 for 30-06.

I would say, get them both!!

I want to!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

In a perfect world huh... I sometimes wonder why I picked the most expensive sport to be in! But, sometimes, there are more important things in life than money...


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You picked A most expensive sport because you, and thousands more just like you, enjoy it sooooo much. Clear?


----------



## tinytown (Sep 2, 2004)

You could have choisen auto racing, now that is expensive.

I just wish our local conservation club have a long the 100 yd range.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah I was thinking about all the other sports and concluded that probably car racing would be the only other more expensive sport that I could think of. It doesn't logically justify why we would willingly spend up to $1 per round that we put through a rifle, just for it all to end up as squashed lead in a clay bank, some burnt powder and a whole lot of kick and noise. But we do and I can't stop now! Once bitten by the shooting bug, one doesn't easily give that up... I met a guy once who told me he sold all his guns at the bequest of his new wife and I vowed I would never ever do that, no matter how perfect the woman! Ah well I'm only 20, there is plenty of time to find a nice wife who appreciates the hobby, perhaps even enjoys it herself!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I got a new gun for my wife,

Good trade.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hahahaha you'll have to tell me what your wife thinks when you tell her that one. You'll be washing your own clothes for a little while I'm guessing...


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I didn't tell her, and have no plan to do so in the forseeable future.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

The NRA changed the target size due to the .308 in the 1960's. Take this as you want on which is more accurate.

As to WHY the .30-06 MIGHT be better than the .308. The case size allows for better powder charges for larger (190gr +) bullets before becoming a compressed load. Take it from there....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

No question, the 06 ! I have owned and shot both and I switched from the 308 to the 30-06 and don't regret it a bit ! :sniper:


----------

